# Bessacarr E425 broken bed and the mother in-law



## 101289 (Oct 7, 2006)

The one and only time the lounge bed has been used in our E425... it collapsed while the in-laws were asleep in it. 

The poor souls are not particularly heavy or clumsy, the problem seemed to be design/materials unfit for the purpose. They were utterly mortified that "they" had done this to our new motorhome. Our reassurances that we didn't blame them and we would get it fixed couldn't rescue the weekend away with them and off home they drove. The only place they could sleep was now broken anyway.

For one reason or another it's taken a few weeks to get the van into our dealer (Knowepark in Livingston) for repair. While it was with them and due to the van now approaching 6 months old, we got them to look at a few other things. Usual adjustment type snaggings plus the stuff affecting us that's being showing up in these forums. 

I got a phone call tonight saying the van wouldn't be available by tomorrow as anticipated since the factory had sent the wrong part. The dealer re-ordered the part a few days ago but stated something about the leader board being the wrong size and their attempt at re-ordering on the computer system coming up with the wrong part number continually. They also said that the replacement part was of the same general quality as the failed one, disappointing as I was hoping for an improvement in the design so it wouldn't break the first time it's used again.

That phone call also came up with more surprises. It now seems like a couple of the other issues we asked them to address may be a problem, they are:-

:!: Damage to the dining table. It's been scuffed on all four corners while in it's transit position. The metal flue heat shield hasn't been fitted correctly and it's been scraping at the table while the van's been travelling. By the time we worked out what was causing the damage it was too late, the damage was done. The dealer said that Swift are unlikely to replace the table under warranty. Doesn't seem fair as the same dealer will likely reduce the vans trade-in value by the cost of a new table when we go back for the E495 we're saving-up for. :x 

:!: The carpets have become very flat and matted looking after less than 30 nights away. They look way too tired way too soon. We asked that this be reported to Swift with a view to a warranty claim. I don't think they bothered because they didn't expect a favourable response from Swift. I've seen this issue mentioned in the forum before and Swift's response was that they hadn't had any complaints of this but the person should report it to their dealer for a warranty claim. That's just what we've tried to do. I think our dealers attitude is "why didn't you buy the plastic covering we sell in rolls in the accessory shop?" The answer is simple, because we want our feet to be on comfortable, durable carpet and not on hard cold plastic or makeshift rugs.

Hopefully everything else we asked of the dealer will be fixed.

Once it comes back from the dealer I then need to take it back into the Fiat garage for the 5th time. Having suffered a knackered starter motor and slipping accessory drive belts, the latter has happened again.

Anyway, enough of my moan. I need to go to the Caravan Club website and cancel our booking for next weekend as we won't be able to get the van back in time. 

Thanks for listening to the moan if you've made it this far. Don't get me wrong, the van is a fantastic holiday machine and we love it. We just want it to spend less time in garages and more time on holiday. It'd also be appreciated if it didn't upset the in-laws.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi how depressing.... and I am surprised you are even saving for another Bessacar..... I think I would have looked elsewhere for a similar layout and another make....

But...

Why not write to Swift/Bessacar and explain the situation to them, send it recorded delivery and see what they say.... sometimes it can be the dealer, being less than helpful...

Never having worked in this market, I don't really know how it works, but I would imagine the dealer (assuming this is a new van) would have a certain amount of the money in their for warranty repairs.... and perhaps he would rather not spend them on you,.... I dont' know

But if you are not getting any joy, sometimes a letter to the company, and Peter (sorry I am not sure of your surname) who seems to be the owner of Swift - may pick this up - but write to them/him and put your disatisfaction....he can then perhaps liaise/lean on the dealer..

Worth the effort I think....

Carol


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bessacarr and Knowepark*

Hello Edgynail

Just read your post, sorry to hear of these problems. Please send me a PM with your details and I will look into it on Monday. Postcode and your name should be enough for me to identify your vehicle.

I am sure we can help your dealer get all of these things resolved and I will be able to chase up the parts and ensure they get the correct ones.

Regards
Kath


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Bessacarr and Knowepark*



SwiftGroup said:


> Just read your post, sorry to hear of these problems....
> I am sure we can help your dealer get all of these things resolved


I wish you'd stop being so embarrassingly helpful and nice. How can people be expected to stay worked up & angry?  This forum's going uphill rapidly.

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bessacarr and Knowepark*



asprn said:


> I wish you'd stop being so embarrassingly helpful and nice. How can people be expected to stay worked up & angry?  This forum's going uphill rapidly.
> Dougie.


   

Please Kath, persuade Fiat to come onto the forum !

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Bessacarr and Knowepark*



Grizzly said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > I wish you'd stop being so embarrassingly helpful and nice. How can people be expected to stay worked up & angry?  This forum's going uphill rapidly.
> ...


They cant come on the forum as no individual is allowed to make comments on behalf of the company!I had this discussion with them at the NEC.I have all recent comments printed off and they will be discussed again on Monday.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

edgynail said:


> The one and only time the lounge bed has been used in our E425... it collapsed while the in-laws were asleep in it.
> 
> The poor souls are not particularly heavy or clumsy, the problem seemed to be design/materials unfit for the purpose. They were utterly mortified that "they" had done this to our new motorhome. Our reassurances that we didn't blame them and we would get it fixed couldn't rescue the weekend away with them and off home they drove. The only place they could sleep was now broken anyway.
> 
> ...


Please give my apologies to your mother in law (bless them).I see Kath has posted so I will discuss with her on Monday.Peter.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bessacarr and Knowepark*



SwiftGroup said:


> .
> They cant come on the forum as no individual is allowed to make comments on behalf of the company!.Peter.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Bessacarr and Knowepark*

Th


Grizzly said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bessacarr and Knowepark*



SwiftGroup said:


> They do monitor!Peter.


Interesting ! I'm tempted to say then Peter that either they have a collective skin as thick as several elephants or they hold us, their customers, in some contempt.

G


----------



## 101289 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Bessacarr and Knowepark*

Kath/Peter

Many thanks for your help. A PM is on its way with the details requested.

I'll pass on your blessings to Rachel and Jimmy (the in-laws), Rachel has been blaming Jimmy anyway (as with most things that've gone wrong in 52 years of marriage :roll: ) so I'm sure he'll appreciate getting off the hook for a change 

Cheers
Len


----------



## 108711 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you've also experienced the same problem as i have had with the bed in the bessacarr e425, the only difference is that i Am a heavyweight and not a lightweight. Our bed didn't actually collapse (i never give it the chance to, i got out) but it did feel unstable and wobbly. So immediately after coming back from our 1st weekend away, i contacted the dealership where it was purchased from i.e discover leisure (mendips of newport) and spoke to the head fitter martin explaining my dilemma, of course what more could i expect than the jibes about 'the bed not being designed for jumping on'. On a more serious note, marty came up with a fantastic idea that if we put strengthening brackets under the bed and also a leg either side, the bed would be alot more stable. Low and behold we have had this done, and it seems to of been very sucessful, but having said that we've not yet tried the bed out. So the moral of this story is 'if you want legs on your bed, see the man at mendips'


----------

